# Has anybody used the iConnection on their double-DIN?



## jackilus (Jan 16, 2005)

I already played guinea pig for the iCruze and got burned! It doesn't work. I'm totally bummed because the LCD display was so cool.








But this one has an aux input and you're not limited to playlists only:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
What's the word?


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

works fine on my radio
( I use the single din version with an adapter for use in my mk3 bose system)
but the units work the exact same way
I've had great sucess with mine, infact it might just oust my current dension


----------



## jackilus (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

Cool, I'll have to give it a shot.


----------



## mercury26 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (jackilus)*

I am thinking of purchasing this also. How has it worked for you? I am looking for a solution that will allow me to keep my iPod and my CD changer.
Cheers,
:: Chuck


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (djsaint)*

Its seems to be working fine in most applications so far.


----------



## maggsm82 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Has anybody used the iConnection on their double-DIN? (jackilus)*

Anyone know if this is compatible with the Monsoon? I looked through the Enfig site but I didn't see anything that showed the compatiblity. Thanks!


----------



## mercury26 (Aug 20, 2004)

Does anyone have instructions on how to use the iConnection?


----------



## iae21 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (djsaint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsaint* »_Does anyone have instructions on how to use the iConnection?

Bump...looking for one for an '01 Monsoon Single Din


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (iae21)*

for applications which require the retention of an external CD changer, we currently recommend the Dension Gateway 400
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








however most people find that with the stock monsoon the indash tape and CD player + an ipod interface are sufficient
for applications where keeping the external CD changer is not a priority, I recommend the USA spec Pa11 VW6, it features a great ipod interface + an addtional auxiliary input
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








it also fits all VWs from 1998 to 2007 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

